# How to add a photo to my signature



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

As in the title, can anyone tell me how to add a photo to my signature below my TTOC box please ?

Gary


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I host mine on another site, and embed it with forum IMG tags.


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

.......and in English that means


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I host mine on another site, and embed it with forum IMG tags.


+1. Google photobucket download the pics you want then just paste/copy the IMG tags. if I can do it anyone can!

Paul


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, got that........what size do they need to be ?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Here you go Gary , size info here viewtopic.php?f=50&t=138623

Get a photobucket account free and easy to use  http://www.photobucket.com you can resize your image there for your sig pic


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks guys......resized but keep getting the error ' It was not possible to determine the dimensions of the image.

Any thoughts

Gary


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gary, Use this to resize to correct pixel dimensions.

http://www.picresize.com/

Hoggy.


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hoorah !

Sorted !

Huge thanks to all you guys.

Gary


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Cool , nice sig pic


----------

